# Layout Design help - unique dimensions



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I built a pretty nice 4x8 about ten years ago. I am looking forward to building another HO layout, and this time I have more room (as well as some more experience).

I am almosty done with the benchwork. Attached is a diagram of the benchwork I built. Can anyone help me with a layout?

The size is unique. I always remembered I wish I had more room than a 4x8, so I buiolt something that allows me easy access to the whole layout as well as it fits neatly in my room. Any help would be appreciated! Also, money isn't really a concern. I plan on building it in Atlas Code 83 with the Digitrax Zephyr starter set. (unless some has better ideas).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

dmcone said:


> The size is unique. I always remembered I wish I had more room than a 4x8, so I buiolt something that allows me easy access to the whole layout as well as it fits neatly in my room.


That's the same basic footprint that I have. Although I haven't yet goten to a layout design, I'm sure it will end up being interesting. I'll be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Take a look at some of the layout ideas over on this site ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Is this space against walls or will you be able to get to both sides? Four feet is a huge distance to reach.

The first Idea I have is a bent 'dog-bone'.


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

I will have access from all the sides.


----------

